# Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

*Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Hallo!


Ich habe mal ein wenig über die Weltbevölkerung nachgelesen. Bei Wikipedia. Wie die meisten wissen leben etwas mehr als 7 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Planeten.
Früher haben  weniger Menschen auf dem Planeten gelebt.  So weit verstanden und einleuchtend... die Bevölkerungsdichte hat zugenommen...




> Der moderne Mensch (Homo sapiens) ist nach dem Aussterben der Neandertaler vor 30.000 Jahren und des Homo floresiensis vor 60.000 Jahren die einzige überlebende Art der Gattung Homo. Nach der Theorie des Genetischen Flaschenhalses erlitt der moderne Mensch den für seine Existenz bedrohlichsten Rückgang seiner Bevölkerung vor 75.000 Jahren, als sich nach dem Ausbruch des Supervulkans Toba (heute der Tobasee auf Sumatra) weltweit nur 1.000 bis 10.000 Personen retten konnten (siehe auch Toba-Katastrophentheorie). Danach verbreitete sich der moderne Mensch von Afrika aus über alle anderen Kontinente. Bis zum Ende der letzten Kaltzeit vor 10.000 Jahren lebten dann etwa 5 bis 10 Millionen Menschen weltweit.
> 
> Die Größe der Weltbevölkerung vor 2000 Jahren wird auf 170 bis 400 Millionen geschätzt, die UNO geht von 300 Mio. aus. Das Römische Reich soll zu Beginn unserer Zeitrechnung 57 Mio. Menschen gezählt haben, das Chinesische Reich 75 Mio. Einwohner. Vor 1000 Jahren lebten 250 bis 350 Mio. Menschen, die UNO nimmt 310 Mio. an. Nach diesem Stillstand der Bevölkerungsentwicklung im ersten Jahrtausend unserer Zeitrechnung begann das Wachstum im Hochmittelalter erneut, erlitt im Spätmittelalter jedoch Einbrüche durch Pest, Pocken und andere Seuchen.
> 
> Vor 500 Jahren betrug die Weltbevölkerung 425 bis 540 Mio., die UNO geht von 500 Mio. aus. Im Laufe des 16. Jahrhunderts soll die amerikanische Bevölkerung (Indianer) durch eingeschleppte Seuchen von etwa 50 Mio. auf nur noch 5 Mio. zurückgegangen sein, während in Europa und Asien die Bevölkerung weiter zunahm. Das weltweite Wachstum stieg im 18. Jahrhundert dauerhaft über 0,5 % im Jahr und Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts für einige Jahrzehnte sogar über 2 %, so dass man von einer Bevölkerungsexplosion sprechen kann.


 Quelle: Weltbevolkerung – Wikipedia


Aber es steht in dem Artikel auch



> *Die im Jahr 2011 lebenden 7 Milliarden Menschen sind über 6 Prozent der rund 110 Milliarden jemals geborenen modernen Menschen*; über 100 Milliarden sind somit in der Vergangenheit einschließlich der Steinzeit gestorben. Zur Berechnung der Zahl aller jemals geborenen Menschen gibt es verschiedene Quellen, so zum Beispiel ein Artikel des Population Reference Bureau aus dem Jahr 2002[20] mit rund 106 Milliarden jemals geborenen modernen Menschen.
> 
> Diese Hochrechnung beginnt mit zwei Menschen im Jahr 50.000 v. Chr., während man heute annimmt, dass die Menschwerdung bereits vor 200.000 Jahren oder früher in die Entstehung des modernen Menschen gemündet hat. Die frühen Menschen spielen in der Gesamtzahl jedoch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Trotz der langen Zeitspanne, der geringen Lebenserwartung und entsprechend hohen Geburtenraten entfallen auf die 42.000 Jahre bis zum Beginn der Sesshaftwerdung vor etwa 10.000 Jahren nur rund 1 Prozent der Gesamtzahl, während mehr als die Hälfte allein auf die letzten 2000 Jahre entfällt.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz. Früher haben doch viel weniger Menschen gelebt. Wie kommen die auf so hohen Zahlen?
Kann mir mal jemand die Populationsbrechnung dazu erklären?


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Ich kann es dir erklären. Die Sterblichkeitsrate von Neugeborenen war extrem hoch und die Lebenserwartung sehr niedrig (Menschen bekommen viel früher Kinder, diese sterben schnell und die Überlebenden auch früh und viele Kinder, von denen die meisten auch wieder schnell sterben). 
Abgesehen davon sind diese Zahlen nichts als Schätzungen, für genauere Ergebnise waren die Menschen damals zu unterentwickelt (Zeitzeugnisse sind nicht ausreichend vorhanden).
Außerdem gehen die Hochrechnungen nicht auf die Naturkatastrophen ein, die höchstwahrscheinlich enorme Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklung des Menschen hatten.


----------



## Stueppi (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Es komen einfach mehr gesunde Babys auf die Welt und sie überleben eher. Außerdem ist die unsere Lebenserwartung stark gestiegen, es sterben also deutlich später Menschen. Dazu werden alle cronisch Kranken und behinderten Menschen so gut wie möglich am leben erhalten. 
Alle Menschen die ohne unser aktuelles Gesundheitssystem nicht lebensfähig wären können heute leben.
Dann gibts natürlich in vielen Ländern Nahrung und Wasser im überfluss, Hungersnöte und Dürren sind da also kaum noch ein Problem.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Es komen einfach mehr gesunde Babys auf die Welt und sie überleben eher. Außerdem ist die unsere Lebenserwartung stark gestiegen, es sterben also deutlich später Menschen. Dazu werden alle cronisch Kranken und behinderten Menschen so gut wie möglich am leben erhalten.
> Alle Menschen die ohne unser aktuelles Gesundheitssystem nicht lebensfähig wären können heute leben.
> Dann gibts natürlich in vielen Ländern Nahrung und Wasser im überfluss, Hungersnöte und Dürren sind da also kaum noch ein Problem.


Das ist klar. Das führt dazu das heute gleichzeitig viel mehr Menschen leben.

Ich meinte das auf die Zahl "110 Milliarden Menschen" bezogen welche insgesamt schon gelebt haben sollen. Das hatte ich nicht richtig gecheckt. Da vor 500 Jahren immer noch nur ca 500 Millionen Menschen gelebt haben.

Es viel später wurden es deutlich mehr Menschen...



> _Das weltweite Wachstum stieg im 18. Jahrhundert dauerhaft über 0,5 % im Jahr und Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts für einige Jahrzehnte sogar über 2 %, so dass man von einer Bevölkerungsexplosion sprechen kann._]



Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts waren es bereits 1 Milliarde. Und Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts 2 Milliarden.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Das führt dazu das heute gleichzeitig viel mehr Menschen leben.
> 
> Ich meinte das auf die Zahl "110 Milliarden Menschen" bezogen welche insgesamt schon gelebt haben sollen. Das hatte ich nicht richtig gecheckt. Da vor 500 Jahren immer noch nur ca 500 Millionen Menschen gelebt haben.
> 
> ...



Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Es ist ein Schätzung / grobe Hochrechnung wieviele Menschen vermutlich seit der Steinzeit bereits auf der Erde, bis heute, gelebt haben, also alle Generationen zusammen genommen.
Wobei man nur die Menschen zählt die im Schnitt ein Alter x, z.B. 25 Jahre, erreicht haben.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Es ist ein Schätzung / grobe Hochrechnung wieviele Menschen vermutlich seit der Steinzeit bereits auf der Erde, bis heute, gelebt haben, also alle Generationen zusammen genommen.


Weil früher ganz andere Bevölkerungsdichten waren. Hat mich das stutzig gemacht.

Zum Ende der letzten Eiszeit waren es 10 Millionen. Und vor 2000 Jahren 500 Mio. Vor 500 Jahren auch immer noch ca 500 Mio.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil früher ganz andere Bevölkerungsdichten waren. Hat mich das stutzig gemacht.
> 
> Zum Ende der letzten Eiszeit waren es 10 Millionen. Und vor 2000 Jahren 500 Mio. Vor 500 Jahren auch immer noch ca 500 Mio.



Du musst bedenken das Seuchen wie die Pest z.B. vor rund 500 Jahren zu enormen Bevölkerungsrückgängen geführt haben, alleine rund jeder dritte Europäer ist damals an der Pest gestorben.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Wobei es jetzt auch eine ganz interessante Statistik zu den Säugetieren auf der Erde gab. 
36 % sind Menschen
60% sind Schweine und andere Nutztiere 
nur noch 4% sind Wildtiere.

War entweder im heute-journal, oder heute+ in den letzten 14 Tagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es jetzt auch eine ganz interessante Statistik zu den Säugetieren auf der Erde gab.
> 36 % sind Menschen
> 60% sind Schweine und andere Nutztiere
> nur noch 4% sind Wildtiere.
> ...



Dieses "Miss"verhältnis wird auch noch deutlich zunehmen, da wir ja meinen das noch nicht genug Kuhköpfe der Gatung Mensch auf dem Planeten rumrennen und krampfhaft versuchen die durch Technologisierung endlich wieder abnehmende Bevölkerungsentwicklung umkehren zu müssen.


----------



## RtZk (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dieses "Miss"verhältnis wird auch noch deutlich zunehmen, da wir ja meinen das noch nicht genug Kuhköpfe der Gatung Mensch auf dem Planeten rumrennen und krampfhaft versuchen die durch Technologisierung endlich wieder abnehmende Bevölkerungsentwicklung umkehren zu müssen.



Das ist nicht schwer, China zeigt wie es funktioniert. Müsste man in Indien (+ ein paar asiatische Länder) und Afrika eben repressiv durchsetzen. 
Dafür hat aber niemand mehr den Mut, der Klimawandel wird nur noch schlimmer so bald immer mehr Menschen in Richtung westlichen Lebensstil streben, aber nicht nur dieser, es wird auch zahlreiche Kriege geben, denn wie die Gegenwart und Vergangenheit gezeigt hat sind die Afrikaner nicht in der Lage sich selbst zu ernähren und werden dementsprechend in Millionen nach Europa strömen. 
Dem könnte man jetzt schon einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Indem man eben in Afrika die Landwirtschaft nicht kaputt macht. 

"Das System Milch" | naturlich! Video | ARD Mediathek
Nahrungsmittelspekulation
Unterernahrung: Die Spekulation wirkt wie ein Verstarker | ZEIT ONLINE: Auf der Erde wächst mehr Getreide, als die Menschen essen können.
ZDFzoom | Hähnchenreste auf Reisen | 05.03.2014 23:15 | ZDF HD - YouTube
Spekulation mit Lebensmitteln - YouTube
Hagen Rether in der Anstalt über Globalisierung und Hungerkatastrophen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhMtkjgYVjo
Hagen Rether: Unser Wohlstand steht auf Leichenbergen | WDR: Unsere Lebensweise ist deren Fluchtursache


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Das führt dazu das heute gleichzeitig viel mehr Menschen leben.
> 
> Ich meinte das auf die Zahl "110 Milliarden Menschen" bezogen welche insgesamt schon gelebt haben sollen. Das hatte ich nicht richtig gecheckt. Da vor 500 Jahren immer noch nur ca 500 Millionen Menschen gelebt haben.
> 
> ...



Der Fehler ist zu glauben, dass alle gleichzeitig gelebt haben. 

Einfaches Beispiel.

Wenn im Jahr X 1 Mrd. Menschen gelebt hat und im Jahr X + 100 2 Mrd. Menschen gelebt haben, dann sitzen viele Menschen dem Irrglauben auf, dass es insgesamt 3 Mrd. Menschen waren. Aber in diesen 100 Jahren sind permanent Menschen geboren worden und gestorben. Also ist die tatsächliche Zahl in diesen 100 Jahren viel höher.

Wenn man sich jetzt noch vor Augen führt, dass der moderne Mensch auf ca. 200.000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte kommt, dann ist das ganze durchaus (wenn auch immer noch eine Schätzung) nachvollziehbar.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es jetzt auch eine ganz interessante Statistik zu den Säugetieren auf der Erde gab.
> 36 % sind Menschen
> 60% sind Schweine und andere Nutztiere
> nur noch 4% sind Wildtiere.
> ...


Ja das ist eine traurige Statistik. Und wieviele Arten nur durch den Menschen schon ausgestorben sind. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist zu glauben, dass alle gleichzeitig gelebt haben.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel.
> 
> ...


Das alle gleichzeitig gelebt haben, hatte ich ja nie angenommen. Ich war etwas irritiert wegen den Bevölkerungsdichten. Früher haben ja viel weniger Menschen zur gleichen Zeit auf der Erde gelebt.
Aber wurde hier ja auch schon gesagt durch Krankheiten, Pandemien, Kriege und Naturkatastrophen sind ja auch viele gestorben.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Warte mal noch 50 Jahre ab, dann werden wohl über 10 Mrd. den Erdball bevölkern 

Klimaschutz, Armutsbekämpfung, Bildung für Alle ... ade 

Dann ist Polen offen, die letzten Ressourcen greifen sich dann die militärisch stärksten Länder


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das alle gleichzeitig gelebt haben, hatte ich ja nie angenommen. Ich war etwas irritiert wegen den Bevölkerungsdichten. Früher haben ja viel weniger Menschen zur gleichen Zeit auf der Erde gelebt.
> Aber wurde hier ja auch schon gesagt durch Krankheiten, Pandemien, Kriege und Naturkatastrophen sind ja auch viele gestorben.



Jein. Kaaruzo hat schon die richtige Erklärung für dein Verständnisproblem genannt. Es geht um die Generationenfolge, wodurch sich diese 110 Milliarden, *jemals geborenen* Menschen aufsummieren.

Ich versuche es mal an einem hypothetischen Beispiel zu erläutern. Nehmen wir an, in einem fiktiven Jahr 1000 lebten 500 Millionen Menschen auf der Erde. Der Einfachheit halber nehmen wir ebenfalls an, dass  die Gesamtbevölkerungszahl, also die Zahl aller *gleichzeitig* auf der Erde lebenden Menschen über die kommenden 150 Jahre, also bis zum Jahr 1150 immer relativ stabil 500 Millionen beträgt.

Was ist in diesen 150 Jahren passiert? Bei einer fiktiven Lebensdauer von durchschnittlich 75 Jahren , hätte sich im  Jahr 1075 die Weltbevölkerung in etwa und ganz grob vereinfacht bereits einmal ausgetauscht. Von den 500 Millionen Menschen, die im Jahr 1000 lebten, ist 1075 (fast) niemand mehr am Leben. Aber in der Zwischenzeit wurden Kinder, Enkelkinder, vllt, auch Urgroßenkel geboren, so dass die Bevölkerung in unserem Beispiel weiter etwa 500 Millionen beträgt. Bis zum Jahr 1150, also weitere 75 Jahre später, hat sich die Bevölkerung noch einmal ausgetauscht. Obwohl also zum Start- und Endpunkt unserer fiktiven Betrachtung nur jeweils mickrige 500 Millionen Menschen gleichzeitig auf diesem Planeten lebten, hat die Erde in der Zwischenzeit schon das Kommen und Gehen von einer ganzen Milliarde Menschen gesehen.

Das hat nichts mit Naturkatastrophen, Krieg, Krankheit und allgemeinen Lebensbedingungen zu tun (die Reichen wurden damals wie heute im Schnitt schon massiv älter als die Armen), sondern nur mit Logik


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Naturkatastrophen, Krieg, Krankheit und allgemeinen Lebensbedingungen zu tun (die Reichen wurden damals wie heute im Schnitt schon massiv älter als die Armen), sondern nur mit Logik


Ja mit Logik habe ich es manchmal nicht so!


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja mit Logik habe ich es manchmal nicht so!



Kenn ich


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Wenn man mal überlegt wie lange es den modernen Menschen gibt in der Erdgeschichte. Verglichen mit anderen Arten ist das nichts. Aber was er alles zerstören kann... kann den ganzen Planeten wegbomben... ist schon traurig. Klar ist der Mensch auch sehr produktiv aber gleichzeitig auch destruktiv. Keine andere Art kann die Umwelt so umgestalten aber auch kaputt machen.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*

Vulkan?, ist für manche Vulkan Insel Bewohner ja auch ein Wesen


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz. Früher haben doch viel weniger Menschen gelebt. Wie kommen die auf so hohen Zahlen?
> Kann mir mal jemand die Populationsbrechnung dazu erklären?



Na ja, den Homo Sapiens gibt es seit 300.000 Jahren oder so.
Wie viele Menschen sind seit dieser Zeit geboren wurden und haben auf der Erde gelebt?
Die Zahl muss logischer Weise höher sein als die Anzahl der Menschen, die es heute gibt.
Sie beinhaltet eben alle Menschen, die jemals gelebt haben und die heute leben. Die Zahl wird vermutlich sehr groß sein.
Ob die 110 Milliarden Menschen stimmen, weiß ich nicht. Ist halt eine Frage der Berechnung.
Aber es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob die Zahl höher oder niedriger ist.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alle Menschen die jemals die Erde bevölkert haben - Verständnisproblem*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man mal überlegt wie lange es den modernen Menschen gibt in der Erdgeschichte. Verglichen mit anderen Arten ist das nichts. Aber was er alles zerstören kann... kann den ganzen Planeten wegbomben... ist schon traurig. Klar ist der Mensch auch sehr produktiv aber gleichzeitig auch destruktiv. Keine andere Art kann die Umwelt so umgestalten aber auch kaputt machen.



Es gab ja vor ca. 150.000 Jahren mal so was wie einen genetischen Flaschenhals, sprich davor waren zumindest > 10.000 Menschen im fortpflanzungsfähigen Alter und als die "Katastrophe" eintrat (Toba-Vulkan oder Migrationskonflikte oder, oder...) waren es angeblich nur noch ein paar hundert. Insofern stand die Menschheit zumindest (halbwegs nachgewiesen) einmal auch schon vor der kompletten Auslöschung.

Unbedarft davon ist es in der Tat erstaunlich, wie viel wir in so kurzer Zeit alles kaputt bekommen...

PS: Glückwunsch werter Headcrash zu deinem neuen Ryzen System, schaut sehr gut aus!


----------

